# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Killing Algae - The Nuclear Winter Approach



## Scarlett (Aug 20, 2005)

A few weeks ago a power outage let my tank get too cold and most of my fish came down with ich. I cranked up the heater, turned off the lights and draped a dark covering over my tank for 48 hours. When I removed the covering I thought my tank looked different. Turns out my treatment had killed 99% of the algae, but did no harm to the plants or fish. The algae eventually reappeared, but in much smaller quantity. It was definitely a real blow. Unfortunately, it didn't work as well on the ich.









Anyway, since folks were discussing things like H2O2, I thought there might be interest in an 'algae blitz' alternative that is non-toxic (less toxic? Since all the dead algae maybe releases toxins or unbalances the tank).

P.S. I'm selling my first edition copy of Ecology of the Planted Aquarium on ebay right now, starting at .50


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Scarlett,

did you do a water change after the algae die-off? I'm just wondering if there were any chemistry consequences (release of nutrients and/or toxins into the water) from the algae massacre. It sounds like it was VERY effective, which is good to know. 

And how warm did you set the water temp during this blackout period? That's an interesting additional component to your "nuclear winter" approach.

Thanks for the interesting post!
-Jane


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Tom Barr advises a three day blackout for certain kinds of algae. In addition to the blackout he advocates removing as much algae as possible, dosing, and water changes.

Bill


----------



## Scarlett (Aug 20, 2005)

I didn't change the water after the algae die-off although that's not to say it wouldn't have been an excellent idea.

I was aiming for 85 degrees F. But that's just to do with trying to kill the fish disease. Killing the algae was an unexpected side effect.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

I am definately a fan of the "lights out" treatment. I odnt crank the heater, but I turn the lights out for a good 48 72 hours. Works great for me.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Scarlett,

There are two folders in this forum discussing treating fish for ich. I have started a new folder that references these two helpful folders. Ich is easily cured.

Lights-out treatment can kill algae, but would not affect the ich parasite.


----------



## MudFrog (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi, I was wondering what kind of Algae you had? I have had reacuring hair algea in a 75 cube for several months...I keep scraping and it keeps coming back... now it is almost to the point of taking over the tank. My fish, 3-SA Ciclids, 3-yoyo loaches, 2-dwarf plecos, and 4 syno cats are doing great...no effect on them. But my plants look terrible and the glass is almost covered. Do you think the black out would help? Do you feed your fish during this time? My friend Bob keeps telling me that is will right itself... well I am sick of waiting. It looks terrible in my livingroom. Thanks, MF


----------



## gupp (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Mudfrog, The best thing I've found for hair algae is Ameca splendens or American flag fish. ghost and Amano shrimp are good too. 

The black out is good for cyano but I don't think it's real effective for hair algae. 

And speaking of black outs, if you don't have air or filters in your tank, you have to be very careful to do the water changes. If you have a large amount of algae and it all starts dying off it can make a horrible mess of your tank and you can start loosing fish very fast. A huge amount of dead algae is just as bad as a large amount of dead anything else in the tank and it can start turning things south very fast. Black outs can be effective but take care when using them.


----------



## MudFrog (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks, I wasn't sure that I could add the flag fish with the SA Cichlids in there. I thought with both being sort of aggressive around breeding that they would end up hurting eachother?? And I would never get the AFF back out. That tank is 36inch deep, 24x24 cube. 

Its in a corner of a room with windows on both sides. I have never opened the vertical blinds but that doesn't mean it isn't getting some sunlight. Maybe if I can black out the windows?? what do you think? I have had algae problems in this tank since I got it. But my syno cats have breed in there with no help from me so I don't want to tear up the tank any more than I have to. 

Thanks, any advice it greatly appreciated.

Lisa


----------



## Endlersmom (Feb 29, 2004)

Scarlett interesting observations. 

Since there were many factors, it is hard to pinpoint which one or a combination, decreased the algae. Some factors, the colder water, warmer water, blackout, sodium chloride if you added it for the ich. Experimentation is always fun.

If you added the salt, that would be my first guess. Then the colder temp.

I hope your fish are OK now.

MudFrog as you probably know, there are many types of algae, that many of us call hair algae. I have different ones growing in my tanks at the same time. 

The most annoying for me to remove is the one that attaches to the substrate and roots of plants. It stays low about an inch. The AFF and Endlers eat it.

There is one that looks like short pieces of green cotton that is not attached. I scoop it up with a net.

The other one I have noticed this winter is a greyish colour, it has thick strands and is near the top of the tank attached to the floating plants. In the big tank it only grows in one small section, on the bottom of the tank. (figure that out)

Other then the black stuff on the leaves in mid October, (I removed the leaves) the algae stays constant.

The large tank with green water is doing much better now that it is getting more sun. The water has a hint of green. The plants grow well with the sun. There is no algae on the plants. Other then the stuff that stays low on the substrate.

I clean the glass manually. I let the otos eat what is on the plants. They look like they are going to explode from all the food.

Another tank by a south window, gets some algae, which I remove manually. The only fish in it are Endlers. The water is clear.

May I suggest, you remove what ever algae you can then let the tank get some sun and see what happens, maybe the plants will be able to compete for nutrients, depriving the algae. Make sure the tank is not deficient (plants have holes, not growing right etc.) in nutrients. 

Maybe because my large tank does not have enough light, I do not know, but I have found that the plants do much better and with less algae if there are a few days in a row with sun. Last August and September after I set up the tank, it did not have problems with full sun on it. I am sure that I will find out this summer.

I should mention that my tanks have dirt soil under the gravel.

Edit: If you add the AFF, and they came from a tank with harder water, get them acclimatized to the new water first. (Just in case.)


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by MudFrog:
> Hi, I was wondering what kind of Algae you had? I have had reacuring hair algea in a 75 cube for several months...I keep scraping and it keeps coming back... now it is almost to the point of taking over the tank. My fish, 3-SA Ciclids, 3-yoyo loaches, 2-dwarf plecos, and 4 syno cats are doing great...no effect on them. But my plants look terrible and the glass is almost covered. Do you think the black out would help? Do you feed your fish during this time? My friend Bob keeps telling me that is will right itself... well I am sick of waiting. It looks terrible in my livingroom. Thanks, MF


Dear MudFrog,
What kind of substrate do you have?


----------



## MudFrog (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Diane,

I have an inch of black top soil, topped with 2 inches of gravel. I first started adding top soil after doing small Non-Tech tanks. I read it on another fourm. I have since stop adding the black dirt. I found it great for growing plants but the benifits do not out weigh the mess when you tear it down. Or the pond smell in your house...LOL

I have another 90 gallon planted tank, subtrait the same, that has never had algae and the is in the same room. Just against the wall. And it gets a few hours of direct afternoon sun.

But every tank seams to be different..LOL

Thanks for all the help Emom, I know you know this has been a battle for me for almost a year!

Hi Gupp thanks for the advice!! 

Lisa


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Lisa,

Sounds like you've been using a soil that's very rich in organic matter (black and smelly).

Rich soil like this will work fine if it is _matched_ by strong lighting (for example, sunlight) and rich planting (emergent plants, strong root-feeders, etc). Robust plant growth will successfully compete with algae and keep the substrate aerobic (so that it won't smell).

To a plant, a few hours of sunlight can make all the difference in the world.







That's probably why your 90 gal is doing well while the Hex tank is a disaster.

Remember that plants oxygenate their root area by their photosynthesis. If plants don't have enough light, or the plants are weak growers or they're aren't enough of them, they'll do poorly (or often die) in a rich substrate like this. Then its all "down hill" from there...the phenomenon you're describing for your Hex tank.


----------



## MudFrog (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank Diana!

I am going to once again scrape it and remove as much as possible, then open the vertical blinds...LOL Maybe that will keep it at bay. 

Thanks again for all the advice everyone!!


----------

